

Ask HN: What are some successful startups from really isolated cities/countries? - humbertomn

What startups do you know that have achieved some success (not only in its country) and came from non-traditional startup cities&#x2F;countries, specially the most isolated ones.<p>By &quot;some success&quot;I mean one of these: a)Generates revenue in more than 1 country b)Has a lot of users c)raised a lot of money ....
======
nstart
I work for a company called Cinergix. We make a product called creately. Sri
Lanka has an IT industry largely based around offshore and services. So to
have a product used globally definitely falls into the isolated criteria.

Apart from us though, from Sri Lanka:

Kadira by meteorhacks. Already profitable. Great team. Used globally.

Hiveage (previously curdbee). Also used globally. Very inspiring crew behind
the product.

I think that's it for products in sri Lanka that have gained a global
presence. This is obviously software only. Unaware of other industries'
startup status

------
phantom_oracle
Woothemes?

GoMockingbird?

There could be hundreds, because what you may not see as a 'hub', is actually
a hub that acts as a gateway to other countries in the region.

------
dylanjermiah
What's an example of a country you would define as 'isolated'?

~~~
humbertomn
Isolated/far from really effective startup hubs... I would say many countries
in Africa and Asia, many cities in Russia, Brazil, China, Australia, etc...

